# kenpo st.louis MO



## ct111 (Jul 30, 2005)

is anyone familiar with robinson's karate and the kenpo they teach? or any american kenpo schools in the st.louis MO area? thanks. ct111


----------



## Sigung86 (Jul 30, 2005)

ct111 said:
			
		

> is anyone familiar with robinson's karate and the kenpo they teach? or any american kenpo schools in the st.louis MO area? thanks. ct111



I don't know if he's still around.  Have you called?  If he's not there, then there are, to my knowledge, no other EPAK schools in the area.  The Tracy gang has St. Louis pretty well sewed up.  LOL!

Ooops!  there is a fellow named Scott Bonner who teaches down at either St. Louis University, or Wash U.  But it's not, to the best of my knowledge, straight EPAK.  However, Scott is pretty cool and well worth looking up.

At the risk of getting in trouble here, I know he spends lots of time on www.kenponet.com... give him a page.  Tell him Dan Farmer sent ya.    

I'm 50 miles west of St. Louis in Wright City.  If I can be of any further assistance on your search, please don't hesitate to send me a PM from here.


----------



## Sam (Jul 30, 2005)

Steve Robinson probably teaches tracy's kenpo - it IS where he trained. I would think it highly strange if an instructor was ranked in one system but taugh a different one - wouldnt you?



			
				http://www.robinsonskarate.com/profiles/index.htm said:
			
		

> Steve started his martial arts training in 1978 at Tracys Karate in South St. Louis. ...In 1985, he earned his 1st Degree Black Belt. A few years later Steve was promoted to 2nd Degree Black Belt and determined to open his own school.


I train at a Tracy's in st louis - kirkwood to be precise - I know there are like 4 tracy's in the area, so I think you would be hard pressed to find to find epak. Besides - wouldnt you rather train at a tracy's school where the instructors are 6th 7th and 9th dan than an epak school that has two instructors - 1st and 2nd dan?  

maybe thats just me. *shrug*
I hope you find what your looking for...


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Jul 30, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> Besides - wouldnt you rather train at a tracy's school where the instructors are 6th 7th and 9th dan than an epak school that has two instructors - 1st and 2nd dan?
> 
> maybe thats just me. *shrug*
> I hope you find what your looking for...


 
I hope you're kidding, the red on the belt doesn't mean they're better.

DarK LorD


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 31, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> Besides - wouldnt you rather train at a tracy's school where the instructors are 6th 7th and 9th dan than an epak school that has two instructors - 1st and 2nd dan?


I don't think that this necessarily holds true. I believe I would rather spend my time with a lower ranked instructor that hasn't lost his fire for refining, learning, and teaching the art with an open mind to discussion. :asian: 

--


----------



## Spaniard (Jul 31, 2005)

Mr.  Bonner is a brown belt who teaches EPAK from the Parker-Planas lineage.  

The club web site link is http://ukkd.tripod.com/washu/index.html

Even though there is much Tracy's Kenpo around, that is where I choose to go.  (Though I have great respect for Jeff O'Donnell who teaches Tracy's Kenpo in St. Louis.)

Regards-

Erik P.


----------



## Sigung86 (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey Spaniard...

Thanks for the memory jog.  I had forgotten about Jeff.  Haven't seen him in a number of years.  If your in contact with him, please say Hi for me.  I stay out of the St. louis Kenpo scene.


----------

